
I Ignored Trump News for a Week. Here’s What I Learned - socalnate1
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/22/technology/trump-news-media-ignore.html?partner=IFTTT&_r=0
======
woliveirajr
> The coverage those 1,000 people garnered last month totaled $721 million. In
> other words, Mr. Trump gets about $100 million more in coverage than the
> next 1,000 famous people put together.

Any publicity is publicity...

------
sharemywin
I think someone needs to build a trump filter plugin.

kind of like an ad blocker but for trump and anti-trump news, comments, etc.

